
A globalised solar-powered future is wholly unrealistic - elorant
https://theconversation.com/a-globalised-solar-powered-future-is-wholly-unrealistic-and-our-economy-is-the-reason-why-118927
======
DoctorOetker
I don't understand: I believe that per-planet eternal growth is unsustainable,
so I guess I am in the "degrowth" group mentioned, but that does not take away
my belief that a globalised solar-powered future is realistic? It just means
we will have to step away from unbounded growth based reasoning as well.

